# Medival Movies?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

So I'll admit it.. I LOVE medival-based movies.. I'm interested in anything medival based.. King Arthur (Legend); 'The Crusaders' "Holy War", etc, etc-- I have books, movies, and just about anything that dates to the 1400's; a weakspot for Castles as well.. I love visiting Castles.. 

Are there any medival movies I should be seeing? Any good books? Name them all!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Robin Hood: Men in Tights takes place in the middle ages.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

It's an older movie and you may already have seen it - I really enjoyed Braveheart. I watched First Knight recently and that wasn't bad at all either.
A really old movie that was really good was Excalibur ( I believe that is all it was called) Kind of gory but.........


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

there's a new one coming out soon based on the crusades... stars Orlando Bloom. Forgot the name though, the trailer is attached to Constantine.


----------



## drehleierguy (Aug 8, 2004)

Terry Gilliam's 1977 masterpiece Jabberwocky!!

Obviously what the middle ages were REALLY like!

Regards!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

A Knights Tale

The Black Cauldron - Disney animated

The Sword in the Stone - Disney animated

Timeline - better reading or audio book than movie but all three are out there

Black Knight - comedy

Ivanhoe

Joan of Arc (might have been called "The Messenger")

The Name of the Rose


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

A couple of films (in addition to the others) jump to mind:

Ladyhawke... I haven't seen this in a while but I really liked it when it came out. Great actors, nicely shot.

The Lion in Winter... not an action epic but great!

Cheers!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I've always liked The Name Of The Rose, based on Umberto Eco's novel of the same name.

p.s. It's spelled _medieval_


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

In Quentin Tarantino's "Pulp Fiction" a guy "went mediaeval" on someone's sorry ass. Does that count?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> In Quentin Tarantino's "Pulp Fiction" a guy "went mediaeval" on someone's sorry ass. Does that count?


Wow - you know an alternate (though uncommon) spelling of the word _medieval_!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I've seen it spelled both ways. The word originated in old english, and spelling wasn't actually a set thing at that time. Lots of extra "e"s on the end of pretty much every word and all that.

That's my story. And I'm stickin to it.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Not exactly medieval but there's always...

The Three Musketeers

The Man in the Iron Mask

The Princess Bride

Robin Hood - Prince of Thieves

The Musketeer

Willow


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

*My favorite Medieval movies*

One that's a must see is Macbeth, directed by Roman Polanski. Released in 1971, Polanski's brutal depiction of the reality of medieval life. Very Very GORY. Shakespeare would be proud.
Live life to the fullest, take no quarter and watch your back.
Kind of like this board, ainit  

Fink Nottle and I both agree on The Lion in Winter. Watch the version with Peter O'toole, Katherine Hepburn and Anthony Hopkins, not the more recent TV version. Anthony Hopkins can wield a pretty good sword. CHOP CHOP!
With some fava beans and a nice Chianti.  

I also agree with Cameo, Excaliber is also very good, look for a younger Patrick Stewart in this one.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

A fine movie in it's own right, with a lot of attention to historical accuracy The Advocate. Re-titled as The Hour of the Pig in the USA only, which is interesting all by itself, since it's really not about the pig at all. Some nudity.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I always get a chuckle from this one:


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Nothing beats "Monthy Python and the Holly Grail' for medieval accuracy 

Laterz


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

The Doug said:


> I've always liked The Name Of The Rose, based on Umberto Eco's novel of the same name.


"Booksh. Shpiritually dangeroush Booksh." The movie was wretched.

Although I was told the book was fantastic...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I finally had to read this thread to see if it was medical or medieval..



It's old and super corny, but I always liked Excalibur..


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Wasn't there one SERIOUS babe in that movie? I can't recall her name, but parts of me remember parts of her, with great clarity. YOWSA!


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

The Doug said:


> Wow - you know an alternate (though uncommon) spelling of the word _medieval_!


When I took anything mediaeval in university this is how we spelled it. I believe this is the Canadian spelling.

Oh and Name of the Rose and The Holy Grail (Monty Python) seem to me the closest to reality. Terry Jones I believe is a mediaeval scholar and I've read some forwards of mediaeval texts he has written. One notable was Sir Orfeo and The Pearl that JRR Tolkein translated - I have on audio tape. Terry does a very good commentary on The Pearl that I remember and quotes from the original text in proper Middle English. Mediaeval Babes actually sing The Pearl poem in the original.

I remember my Chaucer professor noting that in movies they tend to make mediaeval people look ugly.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Actually, mediaeval is the old correct spelling, while medieval is the more modern alternate spelling, also correct. What the word means is "pertaining to the Middle Ages." If you're being exquisitely correct the a and the e are joined. You can display it that way with a Unicode font - thus: 

mediæval 

Does this come through OK for everyone? It looks OK on my screen.

Cheers :-> Bill


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dipthongs are not much in use these days....more's the pity.

*13th Warrior* I enjoyed - the sequence where he is learning Norse was interesting -it's funny - scary at points and a real sense of wilderness for the setting. Excellent cinematography, good cast.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

The Adventures of Robin Hood - Errol Flynn
Robin & Marian - Sean Connery
The Name of the Rose - Sean Connery
Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves - Well, the last couple of minutes with Sean Connery
First Knight - Sean Connery
Caedfail - Mediaval Detective Monk - PBS Mystery or the History Channel - Dereck Jacoby
The Princess Bride - Andre the Giant and Mandy Potempkin
The Master of Ballantry - Errol Flynn

Excaliber - Patrick Stewart + I've been to 3 castles from the film
I must be getting old as I don't think of this as a particularly old Movie


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

If you're really serious (and you want some kind of authenticity) you can forget Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves.


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

Although I'm not a big fan of debunking the Arthurian legend (tearing all the fantasy out like 'First Night' or the new 'Arthur'), I really enjoyed reading Mark Twains 'A Conneticut yankee in king Arthurs court'. I believe there is a really old movie with Bing Crosby but I never saw it. Disney also did a ridiculous science fiction thing called 'The flying oddball'. For its sheer scope and medieval look I've enjoyed the 'Lord of the Rings' movies.


----------

